# New Fluval Aquariums



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeannie just posted this on her website - some cool new products. The little shrimp tank is pretty neat in particular. And there's also one that comes with a CO2 system. Just thought I'd share these cute little tanks with you!

YouTube - Preview of New Aquariums From Fluval Coming Soon to Aquarium

I wonder it the shrimp tank would make a good vivarium? I can't tell if it's got an overflow filter or not. Have to wait and see, I guess!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

They are neat but very pricey. I think they are out already.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The little ones are pretty cool and would make great turnkey office tanks.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

SWEET ... *.gears in head start to turn* ...


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

They are cool, but the floral co2 setup cost $ 50 to replace each month.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You wouldn't run that kit. You'd just do your own full sized CO2. A 5 lb tank will easily run that tank for a year.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

pressurized on a tank that small seems a bit much, i'd just stick with excel/metricide! They are neat little things, i never was a fan of the edge models


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You missed Tom Barr's talk about effectiveness of CO2 vs. Excel/Metricide.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

well no one posted the minutes of the talk  wish i could have been there. But yea i do know his stance on it, i do read his forum aswell. But i also recall him assuming ibenu's tank was co2 injected from the looks of the plants


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It was a 60 minute talk with a 45 minute question/answer period. We were busy listening. Not taking anything away from Lisa's tank, but he gave many options for non-CO2 tanks also (just ask Charles  ). Anyway, there are benefits to using CO2 at any scale, micro to macro. You don't have to, but it makes a difference on what plants you can grow and how much light you have to apply to get there....and that's all I'm going to say about it.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anybody tried the Fluval Chi Aquarium? Any positive or negative observations? I just saw them today and am somewhat intrigued. Question though, would they be ok for Bettas?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

those look great, i wasnt a big fan of the edge either but i like the looks of that little shrimp tank, wouldnt mind it beside my desk here, hmmm....


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

drool over those nice aquariums...



2wheelsx2 said:


> It was a 60 minute talk with a 45 minute question/answer period. We were busy listening. Not taking anything away from Lisa's tank, but he gave many options for non-CO2 tanks also (just ask Charles  ). Anyway, there are benefits to using CO2 at any scale, micro to macro. You don't have to, but it makes a difference on what plants you can grow and how much light you have to apply to get there....and that's all I'm going to say about it.


this wasn't recorded in some way by any chance, was it?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the fluval edge and so far its nice. Just set it up a few days ago, still have to put plants in it.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

I kinda dig what they're going for with the edge, but holy hell, it must be tricky to clean!


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with you Otter! I questioned the sales clerk about cleaning it. Apparently there is a special angled syphon to get into the corners easier. Doesn't really help with cleaning the glass thouh, does it! There is no doubt, they do look great.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Where can i get those little co2? I want one for my 5gal shrimp tank ^^


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Waterlilly, I haven't tried the Fluval Chi myself, but Aquariums West has one on their counter right now, and it has a betta in it. The betta looks very happy, not like it's being pushed around in the flow. They've got live plants growing out of the top, too, as well as inside. It's pretty, a great little tank for an office or workspace or dining room.

Apparently, the other Fluval tanks aren't coming in until November or December, with no firm date yet.

Next to the Chi, they've also got a small Marina betta cube on display, a new one with an LED. Looks to be about a gallon, but I'm just guessing.

Did you know that Aquariums West is moving? They're moving next to the Terry Fox memorial... I think that's at BC Place. I'm going to have to look up new bus routes. Apparently, they'll have a bigger space, more wheelchair and scooter accessible.



waterlilly said:


> Has anybody tried the Fluval Chi Aquarium? Any positive or negative observations? I just saw them today and am somewhat intrigued. Question though, would they be ok for Bettas?


----------

